

How Apple can fix the iPhone App Store approval process - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/boston/2009/05/07/will-mobile-apps-live-up-to-the-hype-a-view-from-the-iphone-trenches/

======
asmithmd1
This is why Apple is winning:

"We went from concept to a first release that was revenue-generating in 35
countries in 6 weeks (literally), and with zero outside capital"

Try calling Verizon and tell them you have an idea that uses GPS and you would
like to test market it on one of their phones. I used to work for uLocate and
their Where application has been going to launch on Verizon "next quarter" for
2 years.

